# wedding Planners



## desertloulou (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi there, Im getting Married next October and really need a good wedding planner ...is there anybody who knows from experience anyone really professional who wont rip me off in Dubai ? 

thanks Lou


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try the Dubai forum.
Also check the rules carefully about British nationals marrying in UAE because they differ between emirates.


----------

